# Thyroid restults back



## alexuwo (Apr 16, 2015)

I got blood tested for my thyroid and I need help understanding the results. Do I have hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism? I have cold hands and feet, ezmema, psoriasis on my nail, sensitive eyes, constipation, gas, bloating, extreme lethargy, depression/anxiety. And lots more. Im not sure how to interpret these results.

Blood test results: 
FREE TRIIODOTHYRONINE 6.5 3.5 - 6.5 pmol/L
THYROTROPIN (SENSITIVE TSH) 7.48 HI 0.30 - 4.00 mIU/L
FREE THYROXINE (FREE T4) 18 9 - 23 pmol/L


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmm; Your free T4 and T3 are high leaning toward hyper *but still normal* but your TSH is pretty high.

Were you tested for any thyroid antibodies? This is very important with test results like yours. Are you currently on any medications?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome to the board!

It looks like you have hyper and the above should explain why I think that.

You will need further testing plus and ultra-sound of your thyroid!

Make sure you get the ultra-sound; very very important!


----------



## alexuwo (Apr 16, 2015)

So If i go for another blood test. What should I be getting tested?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros listed the antibodies for which you should be tested...I would add TPO to that list.

And, an ultrasound is critical.


----------



## alexuwo (Apr 16, 2015)

Andros said:


> Trab
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Ok just to be clear , I ask specifically for a TRAB, TBII, TSI and TPO blood testing? I need to know exactly what to ask my doctor is dumb and dosent know anything. He sent me home saying my thyroid is perfectly fine. Is there anything else that ill get tested on my blood? Ill get TSH free t4/t3 tested again as well. I am basically after the exact wording of the blood test that they write on the blood testing paper, so I can double check it myself to make sure the doctor wrote it properly. He only sent me for a TSH test and never free t3/t4 until i specifically asked for it. Thanks.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sometimes you need to help your doctor, especially if they are a GP, to figure out a thyroid problem. Endocrinology is a brief topic in their education. Finding a new doctor is always an option too. Ask around, there are way too many people with thyroid problems; they might be able to direct you to a doctor that is more experienced in thyroid imbalances. You do need those additional tests and an ultrasound.


----------

